# Is Planet Fitness worth it?



## Jimt68 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have heard that it is $10/month. Is that true? Do they try to talk you into higher priced "packages"? What does the $10 include?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Where I went, no one tried to talk me into anything. You can actually create your membership online. The you just walk in and they give you your gift if you paid $20, or the keychain card if you're just $10. Personally, I like it because it's only $20 a month. I go extra early so there's little people using the gym. If you get the $10, I believe you just have access to the gym. Nothing special. If you want, check out their website because I don't want you quoting me, and then saying I was wrong LOL. Hope I helped


----------



## john kimble (Aug 21, 2011)

They are open 24 hours and I think they are closed Sundays


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

I go to Planet Fitness regularly. They've never tried talking me into getting a higher price offer. I only have the basic $10 membership...and I wouldn't recommend getting the $20 black card unless you want to tan, go to different locations, bring a guest, or use the massage chairs. If you're trying to get bigger than I would try somewhere else..but if you're just looking to tone up and get in better shape..I'd say it's worth the 10 bucks...and there's no contract so if you wanna leave you can.


----------



## john kimble (Aug 21, 2011)

slushie87 said:


> I go to Planet Fitness regularly. They've never tried talking me into getting a higher price offer. I only have the basic $10 membership...and I wouldn't recommend getting the $20 black card unless you want to tan, go to different locations, bring a guest, or use the massage chairs. *If you're trying to get bigger* than I would try somewhere else..but if you're just looking to tone up and get in better shape..I'd say it's worth the 10 bucks...and there's no contract so if you wanna leave you can.


Ok whats that suposed to mean? That makes NO sense.


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

john kimble said:


> Ok whats that suposed to mean? That makes NO sense.


If you're looking to bulk up or get into powerlifting..then I wouldn't go to planet fitness because their(or maybe just the one near me) weights don't go up as high as places like Baileys Powerhouse and world gym and they only have smith machines so you really can't do dead lifts or legit squats.


----------



## Jimt68 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks! Sounds like what I am looking for. $10 is a great deal for what I need. Although massage chairs might be tempting!!


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

It's definitely worth it.


----------



## Rothchild (Feb 11, 2012)

My wife, mother-in-law, and myself will soon be signing up for memberships. I'm really nervous because I have no idea what to expect. I've never been in a gym (besides the school gym from long ago) and I know nothing about exercising. I've spent a considerable amount of time read about it online (which is how I found this forum).

If anyone could give me information on the first day, it would be greatly appreciated. Is there a new member tour? Do they have pamphlets with tips on what to do? The location near me has fitness training. Can anyone tell me what those are like, especially the "Design Your Own Program" thing. Thank you.


----------

